# Greetings from Holland



## pijpehaut (Sep 26, 2004)

Greetings from Holland!! We are owned by two Snowshoes, a Russian Blue and two mixed(from the catshelter).


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! You should try to post pictures!


----------



## pijpehaut (Sep 26, 2004)

Allright! Let's try it....








my two German Snowshoes








our Russian Russian Blue (born in Kiew)


Aren't they sweet?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

Only dutch word I know is "Knuffels"


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Those pictures just want to make me say.. Kawaii ne!


(japanese for so cute!)

Welcome to the forum!

Amanda


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, what pretty cats!


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

My hubbie was born in Oss. His parents immigrated from Indonesia to Holland after WWII and then on to US when he was 1.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are lovely.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*welcome holland*

Welcome! your kitties are beautiful!!!


----------



## shycat (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome! I am new here too! Your cats are beautiful!! I will have to take some new pics of my cats to post here soon!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I enjoyed the pictures of your kitties, but you still have 2 more pics to go......... :lol:

I love that Iams tent too, I didn't know they made those things :!:


----------

